#ubuntu-website 2009-01-19
<qense> hello
#ubuntu-website 2009-01-20
<qense> hello
<newz2000> howdy
#ubuntu-website 2009-01-21
<qense> hello
#ubuntu-website 2009-01-22
<newz2000> Is there anyone here who has been subscribed to the ubuntu jobs rss feed?
<newz2000> I'm curious if the two facebook jobs showed up in your feed reader
<jpds> newz2000: That actually went through in the end? Wow.
<newz2000> yeah, we're going to encourage more orgs to put their jobs up
<newz2000> they get to post it for one month, automatically expire after 30 days
<newz2000> they have to be at least peripherally related to Ubuntu though.
<newz2000> (but as you can see from the fb jobs, that's currently very loosely interpreted)
<jpds> I see them in /feed/, right at the buttom though.
<newz2000> jpds: did you just subscribe or have you been reading it for a while?
<newz2000> the post date is right, for some reason the feed is not sorting the posts by date though
<jpds> OK; just added they're in the right place.
<jpds> Just before the new Canonical ones.
<newz2000> ok, thanks
#ubuntu-website 2009-01-23
<qense> hello
#ubuntu-website 2009-01-24
<qense> hello
#ubuntu-website 2009-01-25
<albuntu> hello
<albuntu> anyone here ?
<qense> hello
<jpds> hey qense.
<Rafik> hello all
<Rafik> newz2000, the download links for 8.04 on http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors needs update (from 8.04.1 to 8.08.2), thanks
#ubuntu-website 2010-01-25
<cjohnston> mornin
#ubuntu-website 2010-01-26
<cjohnston> newz2000: you around?
<newz2000> hi cjohnston, I'm here
<cjohnston> howdy
<newz2000> What's happening?
<cjohnston> chillin at UDW
<cjohnston> am I correct that wiki link issues like the one this morning should be invalid as it isnt "your job" (imo?) to maintain wiki links
<cjohnston> I did fix released ont hat one cause I specifically know it was fixed.. but in general, the user should either fix it or approach the correct group to fix it?
<cjohnston> if you know what im talking about
<newz2000> I think the general policy is that it depends on where the link came from
<cjohnston> on a wiki page
<newz2000> If the link came from an important web presence, either one of our sites or a partner site then we'll try to fix it
<cjohnston> bug 512836 is what im referring to
<ubot3> Malone bug 512836 in ubuntu-website "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs links to nonexisting wrong url" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512836
<newz2000> I'd say in situations like this it's best to be as helpful as possible.
<cjohnston> ok..
<cjohnston> so if i can fix it/contact someone to fix it allow it to be
<cjohnston> and then just fix closed when possible
<newz2000> yeah, and if in doubt, definitely ping me
<cjohnston> cool
<cjohnston> That one was an easy enough fix
<newz2000> I've also changed my email workflow so that bugs like this don't get overlooked easily so I'll start responding to these more quickly
<cjohnston> ;-)
<cjohnston> awesome
<cjohnston> did you ever get a chance to look at the roadmap i started?
<newz2000> no, I didn't see it, is it on the wiki?
<cjohnston> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/WebsiteLocalization/Roadmap
<newz2000> hmm.. I wonder why I didn't get notified, I thought I was subscribed
<cjohnston> With User Days last week I was really busy, so have been limited on time, but I should be able to get more work going now
<newz2000> looks like a good start
#ubuntu-website 2010-01-28
<cjohnston> newz2000: ping
<cjohnston> or mdke
<newz2000> hey cjohnston, what;s up?
<cjohnston> when I visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community it redirects me to /SynergyHowTo
<cjohnston> when I visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community it redirects me to /SynergyHowto
<cjohnston> Is it working fine for you?
#ubuntu-website 2010-01-30
<ryanakca> Hi newz2000, could you get in touch with Ofir regarding the download form please? He has a few questions...
<thorwil> newz2000: hi! any chance of getting the wiki to recognize images if the don't come with file name extension (.jpg and co)?
<jpds> thorwil: That sounds like a question for Moin upstream.
#ubuntu-website 2010-01-31
<qense> Is there anything like a usable Ubuntu template for Django?
#ubuntu-website 2011-01-24
<Viper550> hello?
<cjohnston> mornin
<mhall119> just barely
<cjohnston> newz2000: Bug 707009
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 707009 in ubuntu-website "ubuntu.com does not support HTTP Secure (affects: 1) (heat: 258)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/707009
<newz2000> :-/
<cjohnston> is that confirmed then?
<AlanBell> looks invalid to me
<AlanBell> the brochureware site does not need https
<AlanBell> the downloads are mirrored everywhere and https is not a part of what secures them
<AlanBell> I suppose arguably the MD5SUM files might benefit from being authenticated with an HTTPS certificate
<mhall119> AlanBell: I think it's more along the lines of "All websites should allow HTTPS connections" that Google is pussing
<mhall119> pushing
<AlanBell> there is no harm in that
<AlanBell> apart from a little additional CPU load on the server
<AlanBell> all websites that allow users to authenticate should do https
<AlanBell> brochureware stuff is harder to justify
<AlanBell> worth noting that https limits you to a single website per IP address (or a single one using https per IP address)
<mhall119> true
<newz2000> I agree, https is not needed for that site, and it would only hurt performance
<cjohnston> newz2000: done.. ty
<newz2000> thanks cjohnston
<Viper550> hello
#ubuntu-website 2011-01-26
<MTecknology> so.... I used to love Drupal... but with D7 coming out my tune is starting to change; it's making me sad
<Some_Person> How long does paste.ubuntu.com keep your paste?
<Some_Person> And can I have a paste removed?
<Some_Person> I accidentally exposed some important personal data on there
#ubuntu-website 2011-01-28
<myk373> hello can someone please tell me the best way to convert a static website to a database driven one?  Thabks
<MichealH> myk373: Good with PHP?
<MichealH> and MySQL?
<MichealH> :P
<myk373> yes
<MichealH> Just replace content with php code?
<myk373> if i copy everything in to a csv
<MichealH> Dont you have MySQL?
<myk373> here is the thing its an artist website so there are lots of images
<myk373> whats the best method to make this static site with over 2000 pages to a dynamic site
<myk373> should i copy all the info into a csv then import it in to mysql?
<myk373> ?
<MichealH> I think you can import csv into mysql using phpmyadmin
<MichealH> sure
<myk373> ok do i have to place ,int , blob in a column for it
<myk373> brb
<myk310> im back
<myk310> so what about using mysqls dev tool
<myk310> ?
<myk310> sorry in the wrong room
#ubuntu-website 2011-01-29
<peppe84> Hi, there are any pages where to study the light-moin-theme? I need to edit the light.py for italian wiki... in theme are few comment for me.
<daker> peppe84, maybe you should ask newz2000 or AlanBell
<peppe84> uhm... well AlanBell I know how to hack the ubuntunew theme. but in light I don't know how to add in navibar: recent change, user home page, user preference and a seach form with title and text :-( There are any document for study this theme? Thanks.
<peppe84> I work on moin 1.9.2 (we have schedule upgrade in few week).
<AlanBell> hi
<AlanBell> peppe84: are you involved in the upgrade?
<peppe84> AlanBell, I sorry for delay. I have tested on my server the upgrade from 1.5.x to 1.9.2 with success
<AlanBell> is this for the main wiki?
<peppe84> yep
<AlanBell> full. of. awesome.
<AlanBell> can we turn on xapian?
<AlanBell> please please please
<peppe84> AlanBell, xapian = turn off! is much slow
<AlanBell> huh?
<AlanBell> the brute force searches are killing wiki.ubuntu.com
<peppe84> the first index isn't succesfull in my case
<AlanBell> https://lists.canonical.com/archives/ubuntu-website/2010-November/001084.html
<AlanBell> every page save takes 30 seconds as it does a full regexp evaluation against the user profiles to send notification mails
<AlanBell> which most of the time results in an error 500 now
<AlanBell> people are not using the wiki any more and putting content on askubuntu.com because the performance is so awful
<peppe84> the inclusion of a page in xapian happens after an edit (after the initial indexing). This makes it very slow to have a full index. need much time
<peppe84> I see it.
<peppe84> isn't our case. we have only 6000 page on our wiki
<AlanBell> huh?
<peppe84> i think
<AlanBell> oh you are not upgrading the main wiki.ubuntu.com?
<peppe84> no. italian wiki!
<peppe84> wiki.ubuntu-it.org
<AlanBell> oh, fair enough
<peppe84> AlanBell, what about light theme? any stuff are avaible?
<AlanBell> just reading the source really :)
<AlanBell> there are a bunch of bug reports against it and I have an outstanding merge request that fixes some of them
<AlanBell> the main thing to remember is that it is built to go with the web design guidelines, not the overall brand guidelines
<peppe84> ok!
<AlanBell> which means I tried to fix a load of problems I saw with it, but are part of the web guidelines
<stas> AlanBell: hey, when you got some time, you can test this plugin http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/some-maps/ it's the rewritten lugmap plugin
<AlanBell> awesome
<AlanBell> will do
<AlanBell> Warning: array_combine() [function.array-combine]: Both parameters should have an equal number of elements in /srv/beta.ubuntu-uk.org/www/wp-content/plugins/some-maps/includes/some-maps.class.php on line 159
<AlanBell> stas: ^^
<stas> AlanBell: checking... thx
<stas> AlanBell: can you update to 1.2, i think i fixed the problem
<AlanBell> stas: updated, the error message has gone
<AlanBell> not quite sure how to get the map working though
<AlanBell> http://beta.ubuntu-uk.org/where-are-we/ should be here I think
<stas> AlanBell: go to wp-admin, there should be a new menu
<stas> Maps
<AlanBell> yeah
<stas> create a new map
<AlanBell> I created one and put the short code on that page
<stas> did you fill all the settings
<stas> something like http://i.imgur.com/7LFcX.png
<daker> AlanBell, just a quick note, Ronnie on #ubuntu-locoteams is working on support map app for the ubuntu django foundation
<AlanBell> nice
<AlanBell> stas: filled in the lat and long etc now
<AlanBell> it doesn't let me add new points
<AlanBell> doesn't display the map
<AlanBell> oh, sidebar ID was important
<daker> <Ronnie> highvoltage: were you still looking for a google map solution to point the schools. i got one: Live version: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ronnie.vd.c/map.html , documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-django-foundations/map
<stas> AlanBell: wait, is says 404
<stas> http://i.imgur.com/R18Kr.png
<stas> my fault
<AlanBell> http://beta.ubuntu-uk.org/wp-content/plugins/some-maps/css/some-maps.css
<AlanBell> not in /includes/
<stas> i was testing it using symlinks, and it worked for me (surprisingly)
<stas> AlanBell: i pushed 1.3
<AlanBell> cool, waiting for the wordpress magic update thingie to see the upgrade
<AlanBell> http://beta.ubuntu-uk.org/where-are-we/
<AlanBell> it is not liking new entries though
<AlanBell> says fill in the required fields - but they are
<stas> AlanBell: check the moderation at map page
<stas> i hooked akismet to public submits
<stas> to get rid of spammers
#ubuntu-website 2011-01-30
<stas> anyway i updated to 1.4, likely the last for today
<AlanBell> upgraded to 1.4, but still can't submit comments
<AlanBell> it is the client side validation failing
#ubuntu-website 2012-01-23
<knome> cjohnston,
<cjohnston> ?
<knome> re bug #914299
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 914299 in launchpad-work-items-tracker "Blueprints not sorted by priority (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/914299
<cjohnston> k
<knome> and
<knome> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~work-items-tracker-hackers/launchpad-work-items-tracker/trunk/view/head:/templates/base.html
<knome> what if the todo/todo and assignee were printed on every row, but hidden with css?
<cjohnston> why
<knome> because the reason #byworkitem is not easily sortable, as the .html file says
<knome> i was just thinkin.
<knome> +g :)
<cjohnston> work it up and show me a screenshot of the new changed
<cjohnston> changes
<knome> okay, i will get to that asap
<knome> cjohnston, another idea would be to pull the data from LP by priority, or sort the array got from LP by priority
#ubuntu-website 2012-01-24
<cjohnston> mhall119: james_w discussing the daily bug
<mhall119> rebooting
<cjohnston> mhall119: how can i rewrite that to include .date in the second one
<mhall119> cjohnston: (utc_date+day).date
<james_w> for slot in summit.slot_set.filter(start_utc__gte=utc_date.date, start_utc__lt=(utc_date+day).date).order_by('start_utc'):
<james_w> cjohnston, ^
<mhall119> hey, that's what I said
<james_w> that's what it should be I think
<cjohnston> it doesnt fix it
<james_w> anything that starts today
<james_w> cjohnston, I changed two other things
<james_w> __lt rather than __lte
<james_w> so that it's less than, rather than less than or equal
<mhall119> ok, actually rebooting now
<james_w> otherwise it will still do two days as you saw
<mhall119> brb
<james_w> the other change is end_utc to start_utc
<cjohnston> james_w: should it be start, start?
<cjohnston> ok
<james_w> so that tests don't fail around midnight
<cjohnston> still doesnt seem to work
<cjohnston> for slot in summit.slot_set.filter(start_utc__gte=utc_date.date, start_utc__lt=(utc_date+day).date).order_by('start_utc')
<james_w> hmm
<james_w> still showing the same slots?
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> for slot in summit.slot_set.filter(start_utc__gte=utc_date.date, start_utc__lt=(utc_date+day).date).order_by('start_utc')
<cjohnston> something is invalid ^
<cjohnston>  91.                 lookup_view = getattr(import_module(mod_name), func_name)
<cjohnston> File "/home/chris/.virtualenvs/summit/lib/python2.6/site-packages/django/utils/importlib.py" in import_module
<cjohnston>   35.     __import__(name)
<cjohnston> Exception Type: SyntaxError at /lcq1-12/2012-02-07/
<cjohnston> Exception Value: invalid syntax (views.py, line 77)
<james_w> cjohnston, missing colon at the end of the line
<cjohnston> der
<cjohnston> still get
<cjohnston> Tuesday >
<cjohnston> 16:15 - 17:00 06 02
<james_w> which day are you viewing?
<cjohnston> its actually a problem with start date and not end date
<cjohnston> daily
<cjohnston> tues
<cjohnston> cause the summit goes until 0200 on the next day utc
<cjohnston> so end date isnt the problem
<james_w> so it's really an issue with the fact that this summit crosses a utc day boundary?
<cjohnston> james_w: somehow it needs to be done based on local time
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> because its showing the last two sessions from monday on tuesday
<james_w> I still think we should keep that change as well
<cjohnston> which would be 00-01 and 01-02
<cjohnston> ok
<james_w> utc_date = summit.delocalize(viewdate)
<james_w> it does call that
<james_w> oh, I think I know
<james_w> for slot in summit.slot_set.filter(start_utc__gte=utc_date, start_utc__lt=(utc_date+day)).order_by('start_utc'):
<james_w> try that one?
<james_w> we don't want to use .date which will take the start of the day in UTC, we already have the date as the start of the day in localtime, so just use the 24 hours after that
<cjohnston> still not working
<james_w> same results?
<cjohnston> yes
<james_w> hmm
<james_w> sorry, but I have to go now
<james_w> I hope you get this fixed
<cjohnston> is there some way that we can change it from utc to local tz
<cjohnston> ty james_w
<danilos> nigelb, hi, I've heard from cjohnston about the problems with allowing people to be added to the private meeting directly
<danilos> nigelb, I wonder what the status on that is and whether I can help anyhow? (if you are around, of course)
<mhall119> nigelb: I wasn't sure if you've started on that or not, and if so how far you've gotten
<nigelb> danilos: I played around, but now I figure I need a new form to do it.
<nigelb> I never got around to actually doing it.
<danilos> nigelb, right, I guess we can't add a reference to the model to be able to easily add it to the form as well :/
<mhall119> danilos: no, since we're actually two relations apart
<danilos> right
<mhall119> we need to create what Django calls an inline formset
<nigelb> yeah, that.
<danilos> sounds interesting
 * danilos reads up on that
<danilos> btw, is the rest of the private meetings stuff up? can I have Stephen test it
<cjohnston> danilos: we have one more bug that came up that we need to fix before pushing live.. otherwise it will break the plenary stuff again
<cjohnston> removing the linaro hacks introduced a bug with the plenaries because last uds there were multiple plenaries
<danilos> oh, right, so code burped on the last UDS data
<cjohnston> kinda.. ya
<danilos> cjohnston, anything I can look into to make it chug along?
<cjohnston> danilos: in truck, plenaries are not currently displayed
<danilos> cjohnston, have you tried a regular car? :)
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/920751/+merge/89806
<cjohnston> nice
<cjohnston> trunk
<cjohnston> add that mp, and plenaries are displayed, but i believe mhall119 has last uds in his db, which is what caused the error
<cjohnston> danilos: from trunk, you can import-live-data uds-p and then you will have the data from the last uds to test against
<cjohnston> im currently in the middle of debugging ubuntu one
<cjohnston> so im stuck for a bit
<danilos> cjohnston, cool, thanks
<mhall119> danilos: we don't have a staging area for summit, but I can fire up a cloud instance for testing
<danilos> mhall119, I'll try the import-live-data approach first, I used to have a DB dump myself, but since I am not really keeping up with things, I'll see how it goes
<danilos> mhall119, cjohnston, nigelb: so, I've gotten a deadline to make this ready for use by EOD tomorrow, so if there's any help I can get, I'd appreciate it :)
<cjohnston> this and the participants is it
<cjohnston> afaik
<mhall119> danilos: import-live-data only gets the schedule, nothing about attendees or participants
<danilos> mhall119, right, so it's not going to be sufficient? I guess I need to run a few scripts for that (one the get the XML for the sprint and parse it, another to re-read all the BPs)
<cjohnston> that should work for the pleanry thing tho
<mhall119> you'll need to create an Attendee record for yourself in the admin for some of the features to be available
<mhall119> but otherwise it'll work
<cjohnston> well.. that too
<mhall119> I was just letting you know that it won't import everything that is in production
<danilos> mhall119, right, thanks
<danilos> mhall119, cjohnston: I also don't see the import_live_data among the commands of manage.py, I wonder if I am missing something
<cjohnston> import-live-data
<cjohnston> danilos: ^
<danilos> cjohnston, I don't see that either (and it reports "unknown command" for either _ or - version)
<cjohnston> danilos: you updated from trunk I assume?
<danilos> cjohnston, yes, I can see the import_live_data.py file and the rev I have is r259, let me try to clean up the tree and rebuild it
<mhall119> cjohnston: it has underscores
<cjohnston> oh.. i thought it was -
<danilos> got it working, trying manage.py from the wrong path, it'd be nice if it set the sys.path to appropriate values itself
<danilos> I am also going to use lpupdate command to get all the users in
<danilos> cjohnston, I've pasted the modification which makes it work for me, it's very simplistic fix which ensures it doesn't crash, correctness can be debated (it gets the first agenda)
<cjohnston> pasted?
<mhall119> cjohnston: it's hyphens in LTP
<mhall119> but hyphens in python files makes them useless as python modules
<cjohnston> mhall119: gotcha
<danilos> cjohnston, yes, want me to push a separate branch and create an MP?
<cjohnston> please
<danilos> cjohnston, mhall119: fwiw, for that particular problem with plenaries for uds-p — https://code.launchpad.net/~danilo/summit/fix-plenaries/+merge/89963
<cjohnston> mhall119: can you throw that into mine from earlier that you were working on and test it please? I'm now trying to get my desktop back
<mhall119> cjohnston: which one of yours?
<mhall119> cjohnston: can  we just land his, I know what it's doing and i'm okay with it
<cjohnston> thats fine
<cjohnston> then land https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/daily-updates/+merge/89825
<danilos> mhall119, I've set cjohnston's branch as a pre-req in LP, so if mine is landed, his will be included as well
<danilos> https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/920751/+merge/89806 <- this one
<mhall119> approved both
<mhall119> tests pass, no more error on the wide display, thanks guys
<cjohnston> mhall119: can you do the daily updates branch
<cjohnston> mhall119: if you could also review the other two branches... the open graph and the twitter
<cjohnston> ill push to production and push a release
<cjohnston> then we can release the participants part when we get it
<cjohnston> danilos: afaik the only thing left is the participants stuff
<cjohnston> nigelb: can you hit tarmac please
<danilos> cjohnston, right, I'll look into that as well, but I'll probably switch locations and stay off IRC while I do that to get more dedicated hacking time for it :)
<cjohnston> ok.. should we leave it with you then danilos /
<cjohnston> ?
<cjohnston> (for that part)
<danilos> cjohnston, well, I'll only look into the problem tonight, I'll connect with nigelb tomorrow morning to see where he's at
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> sounds god
<cjohnston> good
<cjohnston> thanks danilos
<danilos> no, thank you guys :)
<cjohnston> mhall119: tarmac sucks sometimes
<mhall119> cjohnston: open graph branch approved, landing it by hand becuase of a conflict with trunk
<cjohnston> ok
<mhall119> cjohnston: the twitter one had two more conflicts, can you update them please?
<mhall119> also, what happens if a summit has no hashtag?
<mhall119> I do like the social networking stuff on the meeting page though, that's nice
<cjohnston> mhall119: i can do either an if, or require a hashtag
<mhall119> do an if, since old summits won't have one
<mhall119> and new summits might not have one when they are first created
<cjohnston> ok
<mhall119> cjohnston: danilos: all your fixes have landed
<cjohnston> mhall119: pushed
<cjohnston> mhall119: for the participant stuff.. is it the inline formset thats needed?
<mhall119> cjohnston: I think so, yes
<cjohnston> ya.. that doesnt look like fun
<cjohnston> mhall119: if you can do a quick review of the hashtag thing, as soon as everything finishes merging, ill get it released
<mhall119> cjohnston: the twitter feed pushes the schedule lists down quite a big
<mhall119> bit
<cjohnston> do you want it to the left?
<cjohnston> mhall119: we need a new hash tag for uds
<mhall119> yeah, i know
<cjohnston> #devsummit >
<cjohnston> ?
<cjohnston> its no less ubuntu than uds
<mhall119> yes it is
<cjohnston> #ubuntu-devsummit
<cjohnston> long as crap
<mhall119> #uds-q ?
<mhall119> or #udsq
<cjohnston> i like not changing it each time
<cjohnston> mhall119: what do you want me to do with the schedule list
<mhall119> cjohnston: I'm not sure
<cjohnston> merge it and we can decide later?
<cjohnston> mhall119: where did you get your little sound icon from?
<cjohnston> can you get one for chat?
<mhall119> cjohnston: I stole if from the desktop icon set
<mhall119> and yeah, I can get a chat one
<cjohnston> could you email it to me please?
<cjohnston> or tell me where in the folder structure i could find it
<cjohnston> mhall119: what do you think about changing the QR code on the display screen and the daily screen to link to that same page on your cell phone
<cjohnston> well.. to link to the daily page on your cell phone
<mhall119> not yet, maybe when we have a decent mobile web interface
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> mhall119: whats your thought about making the daily page and the display page automatically refresh every 5 minutes
<mhall119> display page yes, daily page no
<cjohnston> why no?
<cjohnston> the ability doesnt exist on the daily page to make it refresh by ?refresh
<cjohnston> what about removing     "django.core.context_processors.i18n", from settings.py too
<cjohnston> and turning USE_I18N = True False
<mhall119> the daily schedule shouldn't be auto-refreshing, IMO
<mhall119> it's only for desktop use, it should conform to normal webpage usage
<mhall119> i18n might be used by the admin
<cjohnston> I think I removed it all from the admin
<cjohnston> or are you saying outside of what we can control by code
<mhall119> yeah, the django.contrib.admin stuff
<cjohnston> ic
#ubuntu-website 2012-01-25
<cjohnston> mhall119: can you approve it and we will deal with the look later?
<cjohnston> id like to get it packaged and released
<cjohnston> or can i approve it
<mhall119> cjohnston: which, the twitter branch?
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> I just merged it
<cjohnston> do you want to throw it up on an ec2 to test before the release?
<mhall119> bah, another failing test
<cjohnston> from danilos' branch?
<mhall119> let me get a clean trunk
<mhall119> nope, still not passing
<mhall119> yeah, test_calculate_passes_with_multiple_plenary_rooms_if_editing
<mhall119> danilos: ^^
<mhall119> cjohnston: are we deploying on lucid still?
<cjohnston> afaik
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/summit/add-lunch can you mark abandoned please
<cjohnston> mhall119: can you throw together a test fix please
<mhall119> cjohnston: let me look
<mhall119> cjohnston: danilos: nigelb: http://91.189.93.80:8000/uds-p/
<cjohnston> add a hash tag!
<cjohnston> show all the goodness
<cjohnston> mhall119: http://91.189.93.80:8000/uds-p/meeting/584/private-meeting/  not sure whats up with that
<cjohnston> i guess we need if not meeting.private url, else no url
<mhall119> it wasn't private
<mhall119> if it was private, import_live_data wouldn't see it
<cjohnston> so it was just called private meeting
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> see http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/2011-11-01/
<cjohnston> pl
<cjohnston> ok
<mhall119> cjohnston: easy fix to the test, nothing was wrong withthe code
<mhall119> I just pushed the fix to trunk
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> you good then with packaging it up and shipping it out?
<mhall119> yup
<mhall119> ask danilos when would be a good day and time to put it live
<mhall119> then we'll see if IS can get it done then
<cjohnston> he has a deadline of tomorrow night
<mhall119> works for me
<cjohnston> mhall119: http://pad.ubuntu.com/yNPpIWZRAo
<mhall119> I think that's all we need
<mhall119> is that what's in our typical deployment requests?
<cjohnston> I don't remember there being anything else.. I can't find an old email
<cjohnston> I looked through the ltp one, and the only thing im missing is the i18n stuff
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> specify the exact version number of the production branch that should be deployed
<cjohnston> that?
<cjohnston> does rollback need the whole file or just the #?
<mhall119> also, add just the number, it'll revert any migrations higher than that number
<mhall119> s/also, add//
<cjohnston> so like it is
<mhall119> that looks good now
<cjohnston> i want to know how many lines of code this is
<mhall119> bzr diff -r 161..162
<cjohnston> i dont have enough scrollback
<mhall119> bzr diff -r 161 --diff-options="--normal" |wc -l
<cjohnston> mhall119: we should probably try to fix bug #917674 as its a problem this uds
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 917674 in summit "Longer room names are blocked by the schedule (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/917674
<mhall119> 4300 lines
<cjohnston> this connect
<cjohnston> whatever
<cjohnston> thats it?
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> we only have 12,413 lines of .py code
<mhall119> and 2006 lines of .html
<cjohnston> so we edited almost 1/3 of the code
<nigelb> morning *yawn*
<cjohnston> hey nigelb
<mhall119> yup
<mhall119> morning nigelb
<mhall119> ready to deploy summit?
<cjohnston> ready to deploy your participant fix ;-)
<mhall119> cjohnston: be sure to cc danilos on the RT email when you send it
<nigelb> lolno.
<nigelb> I'm reading up on formsets
<cjohnston> mhall119: i forgot, but i have access to add him once its triaged
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> cjohnston: you good for tonight?
<danilos> mhall119, cjohnston: the problem is likely with the test stability in  test_calculate_passes_with_multiple_plenary_rooms_if_editing
<danilos> nigelb, hi :)
<danilos> nigelb, did you make any progress with the formsets? If not, I'll need to look into that as well to ensure we can get it done by today
<nigelb> danilos: hey, sorry, not yet.  I'm tryign to see if I can spare some time at work today.
<danilos> nigelb, right, do you have a branch I can start off or should I just start from trunk?
<nigelb> danilos: I don't have anything productive, no
<danilos> nigelb, ack, thanks, I'll also keep you posted if I make any progress
<nigelb> ugh
<nigelb> who broke summit production
<nigelb> cjohnston: ^^^
<danilos> nigelb, probably a DB update not done, I'll check with IS
<danilos> nigelb, btw, just adding 'participants' to the list of form fields is a minimal "add attendees" functionality as far as I can see, other than it being hard to use (Ctrl+clicking all around), any other reason why that was not considered?
<danilos> ah, I see, saving doesn't really work
<nigelb> yep
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> I fell into the exact same trap
<cjohnston> nigelb: dont know.. can you look into it
<danilos> cjohnston, nigelb, heya, do you know where can we take a look at errors from the OOPSes?
<danilos> cjohnston, nigelb: I am getting changes reverted, hopefully nothing blows up in that process either
<danilos> cjohnston, nigelb: https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/921502
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 921502 in summit "Problems with latest deployment (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<cjohnston> http://paste.ubuntu.com/816311/
<cjohnston> danilos: ^
<danilos> cjohnston, sounds similar
<cjohnston> danilos: there are ~100 errors that have been spent out
<cjohnston> the few ive looked at are pretty much the same as that one
<cjohnston> all that no    reverse match
<danilos> cjohnston, right, I wonder why is this not failing locally
<danilos> cjohnston, it originally 500-ed with the same error which I had a fix for cowboyed in, but then it started failing with an OOPS page
<cjohnston> danilos: i assume you arent having any problems locally?
<danilos> cjohnston, not with trunk, no
<cjohnston> try production
<danilos> cjohnston, haven't compared production
<cjohnston> just incase its there please
<cjohnston> I have to get the kids ready for school and leave for work in 20 minutes
<cjohnston> im going to help as much as i can till then, but I dont know how much thatll be
<cjohnston> one of the rrors AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'strftime'
<cjohnston> http://paste.ubuntu.com/816320/
<cjohnston> i just fired up production locally and it works
<cjohnston> danilos: its something specific with the summit page too it looks like...
<cjohnston> .http://summit.ubuntu.com/lcq1-12/2012-02-09/
<cjohnston> nigelb: ^
<danilos> cjohnston, right, I don't know what even references the missing decorator since I don't see it when grepping, and it might be specific to wsgi setup which dev setup is not using
<danilos> cjohnston, and locally it works
<cjohnston> danilos: did they touch the wsgi files after pushing your latest fix?
<danilos> cjohnston, nope, not that I know of
<cjohnston> danilos: maybe try that?
<danilos> cjohnston, also, I only asked for it to be cowboyed in
<cjohnston> thats fine..
<danilos> cjohnston, that didn't help
<cjohnston> danilos: g2g.. I'll be back as soon as I can
<danilos> cjohnston, do you see any of the last OOPSes, I'd like to make sure I am looking at something after the change?
<cjohnston> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'strftime'
<cjohnston> I forwarded you emails of the only different errors i can find
<danilos> cjohnston, thanks
<cjohnston> danilos:  I'm curious whats up with the datetime thing
<danilos> cjohnston, it just means the value is none
<cjohnston> why tho
<cjohnston> danilos: email
<danilos> cjohnston, what worries me most is the fact that "decorators" appears in all the exceptions (except the date one)
<cjohnston> dunno
<danilos> actually, this might explain it, there are probably different templates in use on production instance
<cjohnston> shouldn't be
<cjohnston> is summit.schedule.decorators.meetinng normal or is that what you were referring to
<danilos> cjohnston, I don't know if it's normal, but it seems as if it should be referring to something else (i.e. summit.schedule.views.meeting)
<cjohnston> agreed
<danilos> cjohnston, hum, hum, I wonder if the old base.html is still there and is seen before the newly moved base.html in common/
<cjohnston> do you have access to the server
<danilos> cjohnston, nope, I have to go through IS for this
<cjohnston> gotcha
<cjohnston> try pinging I guess
<cjohnston> says no vanguard tho
<cjohnston> they bzr pull, could that leave an old one
<danilos> nope, I've checked that, it's all fine
<danilos> so no old templates are around
<danilos> and this is obviously not from the old templates, I wonder what else could try to pull "summit" and "meeting" from summit.schedule.decorators
<danilos> mhall119, ^ (when you show up)
<cjohnston> danilos: are the imports on common.views correct
<cjohnston> id think we would have local errors if it wasn't
<danilos> cjohnston, yeah, also, note that every question requires some time for IS to respond
<danilos> cjohnston, I think I'll re-ask for the reversal of the last landing, I want to focus on getting attendees adding working and then worry about deploying it all together
<cjohnston> k
<mhall119> ok, what happened?
<mhall119> gah, why are reverse lookups failing?
<cjohnston> mhall119: thoughts?
<cjohnston> danilos: and i have both tried production locally and cant reproduce
<cjohnston> he did already put in one fix
<danilos> mhall119, I am not sure why would something try to get at summit.schedule.decorators.*, but it does and then fails
<danilos> back-resolving URLs at least
<danilos> it's fine to go there for decorators
<danilos> but not for decorators.summit and decorators.meeting
<danilos> mhall119, fwiw, if you've got time to look into this now, I was talking to ChrisS from IS (so he should be on top of things and might be in the process of reverting everything back)
<cjohnston> there was an error with reverting back too
<cjohnston> hes on lunch now
<danilos> mhall119, (I am working on getting private attendees working)
<cjohnston> http://paste.ubuntu.com/816407/
<mhall119> cjohnston: danilos: using @summit_required decorator makes django think the view function exists in the decorators module (since it's wrapped by a decorator)
<cjohnston> gotcha
<cjohnston> is that whats causing the issue?
<mhall119> I don't think so
<mhall119> or it would cause it on localdev and staging too
<mhall119> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/2011-10-31/ works fine
<mhall119> so it can't be something from the base.html
<mhall119> somthing in summit.html is the problem
<mhall119> and also in meeting.html
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> but what
<mhall119> that I don't know
<mhall119> oh hell, I bet I know what it is...
<mhall119> cjohnston: are they rolling it back or what?
<cjohnston> mhall119: there was an error with the roleback
<cjohnston> what is it
<cjohnston> if you can come up with a fix, we wont rollback
<mhall119> using schedule.views.summit instead of summit.schedule.views.summit
<cjohnston> mhall119: ill get them to change it and see
<mhall119> I'm making the changes locally
<mhall119> you want a patch or something they can merge into their production branch
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> mhall119: somethings wrong with the css tho
<cjohnston> danilos: its working
<danilos> cjohnston, cool, thanks
<mhall119> cjohnston: please merge my branch into production and trunk
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> already done
<mhall119> thanks
<danilos> mhall119, cjohnston: btw, what happened with the colors on the wide display? also, if I am asked if we can get the wide display to be the default for Connect coming in 2 weeks, how easy would that be?
<cjohnston> you dont want users to see the daily display?
<mhall119> danilos: just put /display at the end of the daily view
<mhall119> danilos: colors are defined in the Track record in the admin
<cjohnston> danilos: the colors for the meetings? the tracks have to have colors defined
<danilos> cjohnston, mhall119: I figured /display out (had to set connect.linaro.org to load proper URLs since they have changed), but if somebody (eg. Stephen) wants the old default back, I just wonder what should I say (because we are so close to the actual Connect, and the UI has changed significantly)
<cjohnston> danilos: in order to see your private meetings you have to view the display
<cjohnston> the daily
<cjohnston> sorry
<mhall119> ^^
<danilos> thanks for the tips about colors
<cjohnston> danilos: im going to start working on the layout issues on the linaro side
<danilos> cjohnston, oh, so they don't show in the wide display for a day?
<mhall119> danilos: no
<danilos> ok
<mhall119> they show as "Private Meeting" with no link or details
<cjohnston> danilos: on the wide all it will say is Private Meeting, but you wont know who or where or what
<mhall119> and getting that working in render.py will be a nightmare
<mhall119> besides, the wide view horrible for desktop use anyway
<danilos> mhall119, well, imho, it has its uses, I agree it's not perfect for looking at "your own" schedule
<mhall119> danilos: if they have a serious issue with the new schedule, I'll of course do what we can to help
<mhall119> but if it's just "omg change!", that's going to be hard to justify
<danilos> btw, where did the BP link go? maybe it's just epiphany rendering issue
<mhall119> danilos: it's not in display anymore, it's on the meeting page
<danilos> mhall119, well, if it's "omg change 10 days before Connect!", I'd call it a little bit more founded :)
<mhall119> display is just that, for display
<mhall119> danilos: in that case we can roll back to the previous production version until after connect
<danilos> mhall119, right, and lose the private meeting stuff :) so, I won't speculate anymore and I'll hope nobody complains
<mhall119> me too :)
<mhall119> danilos: honestly if it's a deal breaker we can work something in
<danilos> mhall119, btw, it'd be nice if BP links worked in the edit interface, I used to use the "display" interface to subscribe to sessions I care about by loading the blueprints directly from that one page
<mhall119> danilos: we can add it to the new schedule table
<danilos> mhall119, yeah, I am not worried about that too much, just trying to be prepared for potential questions
<danilos> mhall119, it would be nice if we can make the hover pop-up there stick and have link to a blueprint and similar
<danilos> anyway, back to getting private attendees working: I got it mostly working, I just need to restrict the attendees to those for that particular summit
<mhall119> danilos: they'll "stick" as long as your mouse is over it
<mhall119> we can either add the blueprint link in the pop-up, or next to the meeting name in the table
<cjohnston> mhall119: we need to restrict the people in managers and schedulers to attendees.. its way too long
<danilos> mhall119, heh, I guess that depends on the font size and browser rendering, since there seems to be some space between it and session name for me and it disappears before I can move the mouse on top of it
<mhall119> cjohnston: we can just order them by username
<mhall119> danilos: ok, it's a pretty simple thing, we can introduce a jquery-ui widget in it's place in a future release
<cjohnston> its still a gazillion people to try to pick 20
<mhall119> cjohnston: technically it shouldn't be you that has to do it
<cjohnston> already got a complaint
<mhall119> from who?
<cjohnston> arwen
<mhall119> about setting managers?
<mhall119> cjohnston: you should have access to leads in the admin now
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> danilos: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/ubuntu-community-webthemes/linaro-fixes/+merge/90165
<cjohnston> We need to get those changes into production to unbreak the linaro side
<danilos> cjohnston, looking, I'll have the attendee stuff shortly as well
<cjohnston> awesome
<danilos> cjohnston, looks good to me as well, nothing beats trying it out though :)
<cjohnston> I'm not entirly sure how to try it, other than just replace ubuntu_website with it
<cjohnston> danilos: im testing it locally
<danilos> cjohnston, right, cool
<cjohnston> danilos: everything looks good
<danilos> cjohnston, great
<cjohnston> mind merging it and asking IS to update the branch?
<danilos> cjohnston, I am hoping to be done with my branch soon, so I'd rather focus on that still, and then get it all merged
<cjohnston> ok
<danilos> cjohnston, also, I don't have access to merge it anywhere myself
<cjohnston> they are seperate branches and seperate process
<cjohnston> processes
<danilos> cjohnston, ah, right
<cjohnston> your the owner to the team that is the owner of the branch
<danilos> cjohnston, sure, I'll get that updated as well
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> the private meeting page will thank you
<cjohnston> lol
<danilos> cjohnston, nigelb_, mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~danilo/summit/private-attendees/+merge/90183
<danilos> unfortunately, I didn't have any time to get the tests done (or even started)
<cjohnston> danilos: ill test it
<danilos> cjohnston, thanks, I've tested it as well, but I'll appreciate someone looking it over as well
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> danilos: mind testing my two https://code.launchpad.net/summit/+activereviews
<cjohnston> they are both just cleanup items that since we are going to push a release we might as well
<danilos> cjohnston, LP is peculiarly slow for me now, pages loading...
<cjohnston> hrm
<cjohnston> danilos: so the linaro theme is good to go, just needs to be asked of IS
<danilos> cjohnston, I also wonder if we need to update the theme or what for the top bar to point to lcq1-12 and not uds-q
<cjohnston> danilos: i was trying to figure out how to do that
<cjohnston> danilos: maybe pull the links out of base.html and put them into a header.html file?
<cjohnston> danilos: are these particpants being marked as required?
<danilos> cjohnston, yes
<cjohnston> what did you mean about the displaying?
<cjohnston> dude.. it looks awesome
<cjohnston> mhall119: do you want to test it out?
<cjohnston> ive created a meeting and added people, then gone back and edited the meeting, removed some of the initial people, and added some more people
<mhall119> cjohnston: if you're happy, I'm happy
<cjohnston> ok
<mhall119> cjohnston: can we use his code as the basis for moving more stuff out of the admin?
<cjohnston> mhall119: i think so
<mhall119> cool
<cjohnston> danilos: im going to work on some help text too
<danilos> cjohnston, I meant that I don't see on the regular meeting page who the attendees are, even if I am an admin or a participant
<cjohnston> i saw it
<cjohnston> below the pad
<cjohnston> danilos: do you want us to add in the ability to define what etherpad to use for a summit? that way pad.l.o can be used?
<danilos> cjohnston, yes, please!
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> give me a bit and ill have a couple more MPs for review
<knome> ministers of parliament?
<danilos> cjohnston, ah, ok, just me being blind :)
<danilos> knome, nope, Municipality Police (Officers)
<knome> he
<danilos> cjohnston, to get https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/921663/+merge/90185 to work I had to do one simple change (i.e. add ".count" or the if condition always passed)
<cjohnston> hrm.. ok
<cjohnston> it was workin fine for me
<danilos> cjohnston, right, I don't know enough of the django templating to explain it, but without .count it didn't work (it showed all the empty "Lead:" lines on the tracks page), with it, it did (it should also be faster I suppose, though still far from optimal approach for rendering a page)
<mhall119> danilos: without .count, the variable you're testing is an instance of RelatedModelManager
<mhall119> as a non-None object, it will resolve to True in a logic test
<danilos> mhall119, right, I assume something like that, I wonder why did it work for cjohnston in his testing
<mhall119> wait, having .all should accomplish the same thing
<mhall119> you don't need .all if you have .count
<danilos> mhall119, I wonder if there's something faster than count() for django ORM (something like .any() in Storm)
<mhall119> .all returns (IIRC), a QuerySet instance
<cjohnston> nigelb_: could you please smack tarmac
<mhall119> danilos: .count() in django ORM does the count in the SQL, so it's as fast as we can get
<danilos> mhall119, you can be faster, you can do COUNT LIMIT 1, that's what Storm does ;)
<mhall119> unless you have .all() before .count(), in which case it's already loaded all the results
<mhall119> but COUNT without GROUP BY will always return just one result
<knome> count(*) ?
<danilos> mhall119, no, no, I mean you can LIMIT 1 the results that you are counting
<mhall119> oh, so count is 0 or 1, I gotcha
<mhall119> you can try track.lead_set.all.0
<mhall119> that doesn't have the count, but should do LIMIT 1
<danilos> mhall119, right, that was just me being curious
<danilos> cjohnston, anyway, I get just .all() to work now as well, maybe it's some browser caching on my side, sorry
<mhall119> danilos: it's not like it matters, since we're going to step through and display all the results anyway
<danilos> mhall119, indeed
<mhall119> in fact, using .all in the if will have django cache the results for the inner for loop
<mhall119> so only one query
<mhall119> where as with .count it would be 2
<danilos> mhall119, yep, I was mostly worried that it didn't work, and it started working when I introduced the count, if we are to worry about performance, we shouldn't do a single query for each track :)
<mhall119> ah, the jfun of django internals
<danilos> anyway, let me get the theme updated
<danilos> mhall119, cjohnston: if you are fine with the private attendees change, can you perhaps arrange for it to be updated?
<danilos> mhall119, cjohnston: btw, what was the problem with it in the morning?
<cjohnston> schedule.views.something instead of summit.schedule.views.something
<cjohnston> danilos: as soon as tarmac comes around it will merge the MP
<cjohnston> I'm working right now on the help text
<cjohnston> then ill go back and fix my track lead thing
<cjohnston> then ill add the etherpad thing
<cjohnston> then ill make someone do a bunch of reviews
<cjohnston> then ill make it all go live
<danilos> cjohnston, as mhall119 noted, nothing seems to need to change for the track lead thing
<cjohnston> ok.. so then it can be merged as is?
<cjohnston> i missed that convo
<danilos> cjohnston, yes, it can
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> mhall119: anything against renderablemixin?
<danilos> cjohnston, I'll have to drop out in a minute or two, I'll come back online from home, but I'd appreciate if you guys can get the stuff merged into production branch and file an RT CCing me as well :) if not, I can do at least the part regarding the RT, but I can't land stuff to production branch
<cjohnston> will do
<cjohnston> :-)
<danilos> cjohnston, thanks
<cjohnston> danilos: still here
<cjohnston> mhall119: do we want participants on private meetings to be required, or leave it unrequired so that they can edit it later
<cjohnston> danilos: ^
<mhall119> cjohnston: can we put the required flag on the form?
<cjohnston> it currently is required
<mhall119> cjohnston: I don't have a problem with bringing renderablemixin to summit
<mhall119> cjohnston: that would seem a reasonable default to me, but why can't we have the checkbox like in the admin?
<cjohnston> im trying to figure out how to make the page show it as required
<cjohnston> no..
<cjohnston> requiring adding a participant
<cjohnston> not marking a participant as required
<mhall119> oh, I understand now
<mhall119> I'd say no
<cjohnston> hrm
<cjohnston> i agree
<cjohnston> i gotta figure out how
<mhall119> they're not very useful without a participant, but maybe they need to reserve a room for a hour to meet with someone not in LP or Summit
<cjohnston> thats what im thinking
<cjohnston> or if they dont know who will be involved
<cjohnston> i think im gonna need some help mhall119
<mhall119> does danilos have time?
<mhall119> I've got some catching up to do with my actual work
<cjohnston> he is headed home
<mhall119> if it's not a bid deal for connect, we can fix it for uds-q
<cjohnston> its missing a lable
<cjohnston> label
<cjohnston> for participant
<cjohnston> s
<cjohnston> i can wait for danilos
<cjohnston> danilos: when you get back let me know please.. i requested that the theme be updated too
<danilos> cjohnston, I've requested that earlier, lamont tells me it should be done, can you please confirm?
<cjohnston> danilos: doesnt seem to be
<cjohnston> there is now an RT for it
<danilos> cjohnston, what in particular did you expect to change?
<cjohnston> http://summit.linaro.org/lcq1-12/create_pm/
<cjohnston> http://summit.linaro.org/lcq1-12/2012-02-06/
<cjohnston> both should look nicer
<danilos> that all looks fine to me (and it did earlier as well), let me try a different browser
<cjohnston> im on chromium and it looks bad
<cjohnston> it should pretty much match summit.u.c
<danilos> cjohnston, it does for me, other than the footer
<cjohnston> hrm
<danilos> looks the same in chromium as well
<danilos> then again, http://summit.linaro.org/media/css/ doesn't list the newly added 960.css
<danilos> cjohnston, but neither does it from summit.ubuntu.com
<cjohnston> danilos: does it look like http://ubuntuone.com/16tDRt3MhIBAz2sWeiR6l4
<danilos> cjohnston, ok, I was looking at the wrong path, it's all there: http://summit.linaro.org/ubuntu-website/media/css/
<cjohnston> hrm
<danilos> cjohnston, nope, it looks like people.linaro.org/~danilo/summit/linaro-css.png
<cjohnston> i wonder whats wrong with my browser
<cjohnston> ive even cleared cache
<cjohnston> oh well
<danilos> cjohnston, you need to buy yourself a newer version, that one is broken :) I can sell you mine cheap
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> danilos: can you fire up a branch that has your new attendee stuff, and merge in lp:~chrisjohnston/summit/this-adds-help-text
<danilos> cjohnston, it'll take me a while to get everything set up on the laptop here, but sure
<cjohnston> ok
<danilos> cjohnston, actually, pulling the data for the sprint from LP and live instance is going to take a bit
<cjohnston> danilos: i can give you a db
<cjohnston> danilos: http://ubuntuone.com/0NNoVKVtXBx7l9jap6i3WG
<danilos> cjohnston, thanks
<cjohnston> danilos: its admin/password to get into the admin area, then you will have to add staff and can change agenda, or can change schedule, i forget which it is, to your user after you login for the first time
<cjohnston> let me know when you get all that done please
<danilos> cjohnston, I did get it all done
<cjohnston> ok...
<cjohnston> go to the create private meeting form in the ui please
<danilos> cjohnston, I am on it, I can see the help icons, but the "Participants" label is gone
<cjohnston> thats one of the two things i need help with
<cjohnston> figure out how to get that back
<cjohnston> and we want to make it not required to add a participant
<danilos> cjohnston, that's not the right "required" param you are changing, that one is participation_essential basically
<cjohnston> the one that i changed to false?
<cjohnston> ok.. changed that back
<danilos> cjohnston, http://paste.ubuntu.com/816981/ are the changes required to get the label back and make the field not be required
<danilos> (the second part is restoring that required value that you already changed back)
<danilos> cjohnston, I'm about to leave the computer, is there anything else I can help you with?
<cjohnston> i just made an MP
<cjohnston> thats it
<cjohnston> it needs a review, I'll do the etherpad thing and then we will be ready to release
<danilos> cjohnston, ack, is there someone else who can review it or do you want me to do it?
<cjohnston> mhall119: might be able to later
<cjohnston> not sure
<danilos> cjohnston, for my personal sense, including so much new JS and CSS is not worth it for the differently colored tooltips, but that's just me :)
<danilos> cjohnston, I won't look at those since I assume you just copied them directly
<cjohnston> its all copied from loco.ubuntu.com
<cjohnston> danilos: we are wanting to move 99% of the stuff out of the admin area, so they need to come at some point anyway
<cjohnston> and if i don't do it now, i gotta figure out how to style to help text
<danilos> cjohnston, right, I approved the code changes, I haven't looked at the JS nor CSS :)
<cjohnston> ty
<danilos> cjohnston, I reviewed the other outstanding MP you had as well
<cjohnston> ty
<danilos> cjohnston, I am off now, I hope I'll wake up to a fully updated production :P
<danilos> have a nice day
<cjohnston> have a good night
<mhall119> cjohnston: the staging box is updated to the latest trunk
<cjohnston> cool
#ubuntu-website 2012-01-26
<danilos> nigelb, hi, can you perhaps help get stuff merged into lp:summit/production?
<danilos> cjohnston, mhall119, nigelb: ok, I've asked for lp:summit to be rolled out so we can use it, if you need a new rollout, please let me know so I can check that nobody is using it at exactly that time; after the different pad support that cjohnston started, I think I'd like us to stop doing any changes to summit other than bug fixes until Connect is over
<nigelb> danilos: Hi
<nigelb> I can do a merge.
<nigelb> Sorry, I was afk. Its a holiday here today.
<cjohnston> I'm hoping we aren't doing a pull from lp:summit
<nigelb> Me too
<cjohnston> danilos: ^
<cjohnston> nigelb: are you making a release for him, or do you want me to
<nigelb> if you want to go ahead.
<cjohnston> k
<cjohnston> workin on it
<cjohnston> danilos: who did the pull
<cjohnston> danilos: please have whoever it was revert that merge out
<cjohnston> merge from lp:summit/production
<danilos> cjohnston, it was simply merged, I've acked the request to the IS so they'll proceed with using production again
<cjohnston> its fixed
<danilos> cjohnston, it wasn't broken to begin with ;)
<danilos> cjohnston, mhall119, nigelb: as I feared, it is a problem that the BP links are gone: we point people to use the BP link to subscribe to the session
<cjohnston> its on the meeting page
<nigelb> I thought we had an alternative for that
<danilos> cjohnston, mhall119: ok, so we can live even without the BP link as well
<cjohnston> good
<nigelb> *Deep breath* :)
<cjohnston> danilos: can you get one of the managers to confirm that they can view the create private meeting page please
<cjohnston> i have confirmed it with a track lead
<danilos> the only changes that I think we need for this Connect are: 1. use pad.linaro.org (thanks cjohnston for starting on that) and 2. fix top-bar links to not point to anything ubuntu-related
<danilos> cjohnston, let me find who the managers are first
<nigelb> heh
<cjohnston> stephen
<cjohnston> there are a bunch
<nigelb> 37
<cjohnston> but i know he is
<cjohnston> danilos: good luck on the top bar
<cjohnston> you are going to have to implement different themes for it
<danilos> cjohnston, yay
<nigelb> Well, not entirely two themes.
<cjohnston> well
<cjohnston> two headers
<nigelb> Yeah.
<cjohnston> but might as well do the work for two themes
<cjohnston> since that is what will be coming down the pipe
<nigelb> That's a really good point.
<danilos> cjohnston, afaik, Stephen has already used the create_pm yesterday (without the attendee adding stuff in)
<cjohnston> danilos: could you please confirm
<danilos> confirming now
<cjohnston> i want to know that it works
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> thats the only thing *I* have been unable to confirm
<danilos> cjohnston, it works, they've tested it
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> danilos: fwiw, i wont have time to even look at doing the links stuff until mid-next weke
<cjohnston> week
<cjohnston> i can review a MP between now and then, but i cant do the work
<danilos> cjohnston, can you at least finish the pad stuff or should I take that over as well?
<cjohnston> ya.. ill get that today
<danilos> cjohnston, ok, sounds good, thanks for all the effort so far
<danilos> a bug in the narrow view: https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/922102
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 922102 in summit "Double-slot meetings do not show in "narrow" daily view in both time slots (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<cjohnston> ok
<mhall119> cjohnston: what's the LP project you made for changes to summit.u.c?
<cjohnston> uds-content maybe
<mhall119> nope
<cjohnston> hrm.. dunno.. I'm at work
<cjohnston> did u look at my email
<mhall119> not yet, I'm trying to hunt down people I need to talk to today
<cjohnston> k
#ubuntu-website 2012-01-27
<cjohnston> welcome aq!
<cjohnston> newz2000: ping
<newz2000> hey cjohnston, what's up?
<cjohnston> newz2000: i dont know who the right person is now days, but there is a convo on the website ML about the website banner that someone should probably look at
<newz2000> cjohnston: I have a meeting on Tuesday Feb 7th to begin planning that
<newz2000> I'll post a reply to the list.
<newz2000> thanks for the heads up
<cjohnston> they want to move it to spreadubuntu
<newz2000> I highly doubt the spreadubuntu site can handle the load
<aquarius> mhall119, cjohnston, ping
<cjohnston> aquarius: pong
<aquarius> cjohnston, o hai. Am trying to run summit
<cjohnston> ok
<aquarius> the makefile insists that I install loads of stuff (which is fine), but then make env downloads it all again and puts it in env/ !! What's that all about?
<aquarius> can't I just run it? I hate virtualenv :)
<cjohnston> if you have the right versions of everything, you could just run it...
<cjohnston> the problem is that it normally doesnt pick the right versions of stuff
<aquarius> ok. How do I just run it? :) Is the whole of summit just the django app in summit/ ?
<cjohnston> http://summit.readthedocs.org/en/latest/index.html
<cjohnston> aquarius: yes
<aquarius> blimes, there are docs. :)
<cjohnston> still virtualenv stuff
<cjohnston> here is a db to get you started with some info in it
<cjohnston> http://ubuntuone.com/0NNoVKVtXBx7l9jap6i3WG
<mhall119> aquarius: pong
<aquarius> what's The Summit Scheduler?
<aquarius> is that just a posh word for summit?
<cjohnston> summit
<mhall119> aquarius: yeah
<cjohnston> ya
<aquarius> or is it a separate thing? :)
<aquarius> heh
<mhall119> aquarius: since it's running more than just UDS now
<aquarius> heh.
<aquarius> $ ./summit/manage.py runserver
<aquarius> You will need to run ./manage.py init-summit to make The Summit Scheduler fully work.
<aquarius> $ ./summit/manage.py init-summit
<aquarius> Unknown command: 'init-summit'
<mhall119> did you run init-summit?
<cjohnston> if you use the database I linked to you will need:
<cjohnston> ./manage.py migrate
<cjohnston> ./manage.py init-summit
<mhall119> aquarius: cd summit; ./manage.py init-summit
<cjohnston> ./manage.py pullapps
<mhall119> you have to be in the summit directory
<mhall119> or the pythonpath won't be right
<cjohnston> ./manage.py runserver
<aquarius> right
<aquarius> ok. have now run init-summit, which worked
<aquarius> however, runserver still says I need to run init-summit
<mhall119> did it give any errors?
<aquarius> nope.
<aquarius> t$ ./manage.py init-summit
<aquarius>  * Adding Bzr Apps: added.
<aquarius> aquarius@faith:~/Programs/Others/summit/mobile-summit/summit$ ./manage.py runserver
<aquarius> You will need to run ./manage.py init-summit to make The Summit Scheduler fully work.
<mhall119> :/
<cjohnston> it always gives that error
<cjohnston> we can't seem to find a fix
<aquarius> oh. lulz :)
<cjohnston> you do need to run ./manage.py pullapps though
<cjohnston> that will get you the theme
<aquarius> ah, that's why it's throwing an importerror for ubuntu_website in the browser then ;)
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> we use the same theme for multiple sites, so we made an easy way to import the current theme
<aquarius> ok, now, no such table schedule_summit -- do I need to ./manage.py initdb?
<aquarius> (I know I could download that db and use it, but... I'd rather get a handle on how to set it up myself)
<cjohnston> ./manage.py syncdb
<cjohnston> will create the db
<cjohnston> ./manage.py migrate
<cjohnston> will add everything you need
<aquarius> syncdb, that's what I meant :P
<aquarius> do I need to define a superuser?
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> well
<cjohnston> if you want admin access
<cjohnston> if you dont, no
<aquarius> I don't :)
<cjohnston> then no
<aquarius> woo I have summit running! with no summits defined :P
<cjohnston> after running migrate, you can run ./manage.py import_live_data -s uds-p to import the schedule from uds-p
<aquarius> sweet
<cjohnston> itll take a few
<aquarius> and I have summit data!
<aquarius> it all works. With no frigging virtualenv. Yay!
<cjohnston> not too horrible huh?
<aquarius> nice one dudes :P
<aquarius> might wanna bang this conversation into developer.setup.txt or somethign :P
<cjohnston> sounds like a good first mp ;-)
<mhall119> virtualenv isn't so bad
<aquarius> wanna try it out?
<aquarius> cjohnston, mhall119, lp:~sil/summit/mobile-view-for-daily-page
<aquarius> grab it, run it, check it's different on a mobile :)
<aquarius> or, y'know, it isn't, and I've done it wrong.
<aquarius> I didn't do much, though. Custom styles for devices less than 480px wide; tiny bit of JS to override the hover stuff and toggle the details div on and off; one extra class added as a convenience hook; that's it. You guys had already done all the hard work.
<aquarius> If you're happy with this, I'll have a look at making it offline-capable.
<aquarius> mhall119, and we shall agree to disagree on virtualenv ;)
<aquarius> duh, forgot to actually propose a merge ;) https://code.launchpad.net/~sil/summit/mobile-view-for-daily-page/+merge/90555
<aquarius> no response. cjohnston, mhall119, did I do something dreadfully wrong? :)
<cjohnston> lol
 * cjohnston is writing a paper
<cjohnston> aquarius: its in the neighborhood of dinner time, so mhall119 may be offline for a couple hours with his family
<aquarius> ah, OK, that's fine, no problem then. I'll let you guys look at it whenever you get a chance ad comment on the MP :)
<aquarius> no rush!
<cjohnston> okie.. ty for your work
<cjohnston> aquarius: he has a test server, so hopefully he can out it on there and we can get some good testing out of it
<aquarius> np
<aquarius> wasn't much work!
<aquarius> (making summit work offline is a bit harder, but that's step 2 once you guys have commented on step 1 and I've fixed all the bugs you identify :))
<cjohnston> :-)
#ubuntu-website 2012-01-28
<mhall119> aquarius: was out to dinner with the family
<aquarius> mhall119, no problem at all. There's no rush :)
<mhall119> aquarius: I don't see a difference
<mhall119> it looks to be zoomed in, that's it
<aquarius> hrm. which phone are you using?
<aquarius> this is why I wanted other people to test it ;)
<aquarius> my Nexus S has Android 4.0 ICS on it...
<mhall119> droidx
<mhall119> 854×480 according to wikipedia
<aquarius> which version of android?
<mhall119> is "old" a version?
<mhall119> 2.3.3
<aquarius> gingerbread? that's not old.
<aquarius> indulge me: does http://teamtreehouse.com/ show the icons one above the other on your phone (while showing them in a horizontal line in your desktop browser?)
<mhall119> yup
<aquarius> but summit is still showing the page header and stuff on your phone?
<mhall119> yes
<mhall119> I'd take a screenshot from my phone if I knew how
<mhall119> there's a gap between meeting name cell and the room name cell
<aquarius> no screenshots for you. you need ics for that.
<aquarius> dammit.
<mhall119> but only in portrait
<aquarius> ah, I haven't even thought about landscape yet. Look at it in portrait ;-)
<mhall119> I get the "view details of this session" link in the popup
<aquarius> er! oops.
<aquarius> I forgot to put "only override this stuff in mobile mode" around that bit of js ;)
<aquarius> the bigger question is: why are my styles not working?
<mhall119> aquarius: http://91.189.93.80:8000/uds-p/ has your branch merged
<aquarius> goldarnit, works fine on my phone
<aquarius> and we know your phone responds to media queries or teamtreehouse wouldn't have done the magic.
 * aquarius researches
<aquarius> indulge me. Can you edit the daily.html and on line 75 change max-device-width: 480px to max-width: 481px
<aquarius> and then see if that makes a difference?
<mhall119> ah ha, that looks different
<aquarius> ha haaa.
<aquarius> so you should now have the schedule fill the whole screen, no page header or footer
<mhall119> the track titles are hard to read though
<mhall119> yup, it looks very mobile now
<aquarius> hard to read in the sense of "black text on a coloured background"?
<aquarius> (those are "session titles", aren't they? I can't see a track title at all)
<mhall119> in the details popup I mean
<mhall119> it uses the track color for the text color
<aquarius> oh, right, yeah
<mhall119> which is white or a light color
<aquarius> that will need fixing. I haven't fiddled with any colouration at all ;)
<aquarius> next trick, then: max-device-width: 481px if you would
<mhall119> this is great though
<mhall119> it's already @media screen and (max-device-width: 481px)
<aquarius> ah!
<aquarius> so you do support max-device-width
<aquarius> it's just that when it says max-device-width:480px it actually means "*less* than 480px". hmph.
<aquarius> if you change it to max-width, does it still work?
<mhall119> either that or my phone is slightly more than wikipedia says
<aquarius> max-width is better becauase then we can test the "mobile layout"by just making your desktop firefox window smaller ;)
<aquarius> changes pushed
<aquarius> (black background on the track titles in the details div, too)
<mhall119> updated
<mhall119> instead of black, how about the same gray used in the popup on the desktop?
<mhall119> #101010
<aquarius> pushed
<aquarius> question: do you want a brief tour of what I did, or does it make sense to you already?
<mhall119> makes sense enough, and I like the results
<mhall119> did you write the javascript, or is that copied from something?
<aquarius> I wrote it
<aquarius> it makes shameless use of modern browser stuff without checking. ;)
<mhall119> fast and loose, I like it
<mhall119> that's how we roll with summit
<aquarius> I could have patched out your show_agenda_details in the code and Done It Differently, but I just monkeypatch it at the end instead because then I'm not sodding about with your code
<aquarius> and it makes the diff simpler :P
<nigelb> lol
<mhall119> it's all going to be nigelb's fault in the end anyway, so I'm okay with that
<nigelb> We should, at some point rewrite the CSS with something like foundation.
<nigelb> It does mobile layouts beautifully.
<mhall119> nigelb: good idea, when will it be done?
<nigelb> mhall119: check nigelb.me on your phone.
<nigelb> I'm not klutzing around with css.
<mhall119> nigelb: works nice on my phone
<aquarius> oh, certainly restructuring the whole thing from the ground up is a good idea; doing mobile-first design is also a good idea. I have assumed that the time to do it properly is not available, otherwise you guys would have done it already. This is a relatively quick patch which, I think, punches above its weight in lines-of-code in terms of how much nicer it makes the experience for mobile users, and it only too
<aquarius> k an hour :0
<mhall119> you should totally re-write summit
<nigelb> was that to sil or me? :P
<mhall119> you
<mhall119> I'm afraid aquarius might actually do it ;)
<nigelb> lol
<aquarius> I am not doing it. I'm afraid of doing too much to summit in case I end up owning it. I'd be a really bad primary maintainer. :)
<mhall119> aquarius: if you're happy with you branch, I'd like to approve it so it can land
<aquarius> I'm happy with that branch as it stands, sure
<nigelb> aquarius: With mhall119's new position, he owns summit forever.
<mhall119> aquarius: it is kind of a curse, you touch it and you own it
<mhall119> nigelb: nope
<nigelb> Yeah, I owned it for a while. I'm glad cjohnston's owning it now.
<aquarius> mhall119, I know, which is why I won't hack on it too much ;)
<mhall119> nigelb: punch tarmac for me
<nigelb> punched
<aquarius> next branch will be: fix the preceding two pages (front page with list of conferences and next page with list of tracks/rooms/days) so that they're a bit more mobile friendly
<mhall119> that'd be nice
<aquarius> then the branch after that is "summit now works offline if you bookmark it"
<mhall119> SSO has *some* mobile UI work, but it's evidently pretty bad according to the people who did it
<aquarius> and then I'm done, I think, on the "scratch an itch" principle ;)
<aquarius> my particular itch being "make summit work well on my phone at UDS" :P
<nigelb> haha
<aquarius> self-interest. :)
<mhall119> aquarius: I'll work on the "click the start to attend" feature too
<mhall119> that'll make it even more useful
<mhall119> s/start/star/
<aquarius> that'd be cool, although it's way too small a target on mobiles at the moment
<aquarius> rule of thumb: a clickable thing needs to be 24x24px to be a target on a mobile, and that's a minimum.
<mhall119> yeah, we can tweak the sizes and padding for mobile as we go
<mhall119> the images are 24x24 I think, just shrunk to 16x16
<aquarius> yeah, my goal for this branch was just to prove that making summit look nice on mobiles was easy :P
<aquarius> then we can start thinking about auto-collapsing sessions that are in the past, etc, but that goes beyond "reformat existing summit for mobile" into "design a decent mobile UI for summit", which is a worthy goal but needs more discussion ;)
<aquarius> anyway, it's 3am, so I'm going to bed. Will try and look more on Sunday :)
<aquarius> ttfn, gang
<mhall119> thanks aq
<mhall119> nigelb: why isn't tarmac landing https://code.launchpad.net/~sil/summit/mobile-view-for-daily-page/+merge/90555 ?
<nigelb> mhall119: no commit message?
<mhall119> I always forget to check that
<mhall119> punch it again please
<cjohnston> interesting scrollback
<mhall119> cjohnston: we have a mobile-friendly schedule page!
<mhall119> it's on the staging box now, you can give it a try
<mhall119> http://91.189.93.80:8000/uds-p/2011-10-31/
<cjohnston> I saw
<head_victim> I'm not sure who has access but http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/mailinglists still refers to the sounder list mailing list but this list has been permanently shut down some time ago. If someone with access can please remove the reference that would be appreciated :)
<nigelb> cjohnston: ^
<cjohnston> head_victim: file a bug against ubuntu-website-content
<head_victim> cjohnston: will do
<head_victim> bug 923030
<ubot4`> head_victim: Error: Bug #923030 not found.
<cjohnston> head_victim: mark it unprivate
<head_victim> Sorry wasn't paying attention and didn't realise it defaulted to private. Fixed.
<head_victim> bug 923030
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 923030 in ubuntu-website-content "Mailing list information page still refers to the sounder list (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/923030
<cjohnston> np
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> it doesnt really matter as the people who can fix it all have the access
<head_victim> Seems odd to have bugs marked private for a package that is all about publically available content but I'm sure there's a reason I can't think of :)
<cjohnston> I would suspect its possible that stuff that isnt public yet could be discussed so that when its time, its ready
<cjohnston> but im not positive
#ubuntu-website 2012-01-29
<aquarius> cjohnston, mhall119, I don't suppose you're around? :)
<cjohnston> nope
 * aquarius laughs
<aquarius> got a few minutes?
<cjohnston> sure
<aquarius> firstly, your thoughts on https://code.launchpad.net/~sil/summit/more-mobile-summit/+merge/90608 invited
<aquarius> more importantly, I'm thinking about how to do offline-capable summit
<aquarius> and I'd like to kick the ideas around a bit
<cjohnston> probably a better discussion with mhall119, but I'll talk.. nigelb you around?
<nigelb> gimme 30 mins? I'm headed for dinner
<aquarius> OK. My plan is this: the daily pages (and only those) will be cached. When you visit one of the daily pages, it's loaded from the cache and the top of the page says "Schedule saved 1h43m ago". If, and only if, you are online *and* the schedule has been updated since then, that will also say "Schedule has been updated: [load new schedule]"
<cjohnston> that'd be cool
<aquarius> the issue is: if you're online and you never go offline (you're using a laptop and you're sat at UDS itself during the day), it'll still work like this: that is, you'll have to explicitly hit that [load new schedule] button to get updates, *even if* you refresh the page with F5
<aquarius> is that too annoying?
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> to me atleast
<cjohnston> would it be possible to do "if viewed from phone cache and display info, else act normal"
<cjohnston> ?
<nigelb> aquarius: before I go, can we use localstorage?
<aquarius> nigelb, we can, if we want to build a separate explicit version of summit that renders everything client-side, and make an API for it to talk to to fetch data. That seems like a lot of work for not much benefit to me
<aquarius> cjohnston, it is, as long as you can decide "is this a phone" on the *server*. Which is hard -- how will you do it?
<nigelb> that makes sense.
<cjohnston> I've never done anything with phones, so I have no idea
<aquarius> you can deetect *specific* phones (say, an iPhone, or Android), but that'll exclude people with blackberrys and windows phone 7 and n9 and so on
<cjohnston> gotcha
<aquarius> and then people will say: this is typical Ubuntu only caring about apple and google and not my FreedomPhone which is quite capable of enjoying this offline magic but you excluded me anyway because you hate freedom
<aquarius> and they will say that to you and you will get tired of it :)
<cjohnston> lol
<aquarius> cjohnston, next question. I'd like to have some sort of identifying string which is "the state of conference UDS-P right now", such that that string will change if anything at all changes about the conference -- a session is rescheduled, a session's title changes, a session is deleted, etc
<aquarius> where would I get such a thing?
<aquarius> I could obviously do: for session in all_sessions: longstring += session.title + session.time + session.description; identifying_string = md5(longstring)
<aquarius> is there an easier way? :)
<cjohnston> aquarius: I don't believe we have anything like that
<cjohnston> and the schedule changes so frequently.. thats why the display monitors refresh every 5 minutes & we added that little "the page was last refreshed
<cjohnston> "
<aquarius> ya
<cjohnston> people showed up to work on the house, so im only partially here
<aquarius> no worries
<aquarius> would be interested in nigelb's thoughts on the caching stuff, too
<nigelb> aquarius: I like your idea. I had this md5 thoughts a few months back to refresh only if there was a change.
<aquarius> nigelb, aren't you having lunch? :)
<nigelb> Dinner.
<nigelb> I just got back
<aquarius> yeah, the md5 thing is one way to do it, right enough, but computing it is fairly expensive :(
<aquarius> which we don't want to do every time anyone requests a page...
<nigelb> well, we could store the hash into memcached.
<nigelb> and remove the key when something changes.
<nigelb> we already do something of this sort.
<aquarius> oh?
<nigelb> render.py had something of this sort. Listening for changes is already there.
<aquarius> problem with that approach is that it requires poking everything that writes to the DB to remove the cache
<nigelb> Well, poking everything that matters.
<nigelb> I'd argue only the sessions need poking.
<nigelb> if a new person signs up, we don't need to update.
<aquarius> agreed
<aquarius> well... it might be *you* :)
<nigelb> Let me take a look tomorrow morning :)
<aquarius> but poking the DB writing stuff is a big faff that I'd like to avoid ;)
<nigelb> I haven't touched summit in a while due to lack of time. I'll try to make time for this.
<aquarius> is there a DB revision somewhere?
<aquarius> can't remember whether django maintains that :)
<nigelb> well, you can do ./manage.py migrate to migrate all the changes we've made.
<aquarius> ah, no, not that sort of revision. I mean, one number somewhere which django increments every time the DB changes :)
<nigelb> Nope
<nigelb> this is when data changes right?
<aquarius> yeah
<aquarius> I thought that was a bit hopeful :)
<nigelb> heh
<cjohnston> nigelb: fwiw, there is one bug that needs to be fixed prior to looking at the offline stuff please... it needs to be fixed in the next couple days
<cjohnston> prior to connect
<cjohnston> aquarius: are you on and android?
<nigelb> I'm not touching anything critical and time-bound.
<aquarius> I am
<nigelb> I know I won't finish it.
<aquarius> cjohnston, having someone with an iphone test my mobile branches would be a good idea ;)
<cjohnston> i have access to one
<cjohnston> aquarius: download this: https://market.android.com/details?id=org.linaro.connect&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsIm9yZy5saW5hcm8uY29ubmVjdCJd
<cjohnston> im going to attempt to make one for ubuntu prior to uds
<aquarius> ah, OK. My intention with the mobile patches is to make it so you don't *need* a native app :)
<cjohnston> ya..
<aquarius> and then we support all phones without having to make fifty different mobile apps ;)
<cjohnston> i know.. but that's kinda cool too
<cjohnston> aquarius: your branch is merged
<cjohnston> http://91.189.93.80:8000/uds-p/
<cjohnston> I'd think maybe remove the topnav (login, ubuntu.com, community, support, partners)
<aquarius> hey, cjohnston, sorry was afk
<aquarius> I kept those bits on the summary pages just in case someone needs them (although they are reformatted a bit on narrow screens)
<cjohnston> ok
<aquarius> easy to remove if you think so -- they're removed on the daily pages, because those ones are specificallymobile-optimised
<cjohnston> I just think those links are way too small.. I could be wrong, but i dont see anyone clicking partners on their cell phon
<cjohnston> e
<cjohnston> I'm ok with the orange bar.. im talking the white bar above it
<aquarius> the earlier pages aren't really designed for mobile -- all I've done is made them a bit more sensible on a mobile :0
<aquarius> so they don't start off zoomed out, etc
<cjohnston> right
<aquarius> and I kept log in 'cos... people need to log in ;) I've reformatted that on the daily page (and turned off the rest of that white bar)
<cjohnston> theres a login link lower, below the summit info
<cjohnston> lets get feedback from nigelb and mhall119
<aquarius> sure -- that's why I proposed a merge, so you guys can decide whether you like it or not ;)
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> I'm off for a bit.. if you need something just poke and ill help when i get back
<aquarius> no worries. I have totally failed to do any hacking today anyway :)
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> we need to figure out this schedule display issue... and i dont have time to think about it
#ubuntu-website 2013-01-21
 * cjohnston smacks nigelb 
<nigelb> hahaha
<cjohnston> c'mon tho, that was pretty funny
<nigelb> It was :D
<cjohnston> nigelb: you need to setup vagrant so that you can work on summit
<nigelb> cjohnston: why? I can work on summit even without it...
<cjohnston> you always complain about not having an environment
<nigelb> that was on a mac.
<nigelb> I'm back on Ubuntu.
<nigelb> g36
<cjohnston> orly
<nigelb> (grr)
 * cjohnston starts assigning nigelb summit bugs
<nigelb> lulz
#ubuntu-website 2013-01-27
<rsajdok> I am trying to start loco project. After 'make init' I got: http://pastie.org/5876236 any suggestion?
<daker> rsajdok: hey
<daker> rsajdok: try changing the distribute package version on requirements/dev.txt
<daker> try : distribute==0.6.21
<rsajdok|a> Daker: ok, I will try, thanks
<rsajdok> daker: still the same error
<rsajdok> daker: Maybe this problem exists because i have python2.7 pip-2.7 ?
<daker> rsajdok: wait a min
<daker> rsajdok: try this
<daker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1577931/
<rsajdok> daker: ok, I will back in a few minutes
<rsajdok> daker: make env works fine, thanks
<daker> rsajdok: wow :)
<rsajdok> daker: "make db" http://pastie.org/5888980
<daker> rsajdok: try to delete the db then run make db
<daker> again
<rsajdok> daker: works, problem was in that I created admin profile
<daker> :)
<rsajdok> Is there any plans to migrate from python 2.6 to 2.7 in loco project?
<daker> rsajdok: for now we are wating for IS to migrate the server to django 1.3
<daker> rsajdok: i am running it with 2.7
<rsajdok> env:
<rsajdok> daker: env:
<daker> ?
<rsajdok> daker: What is IS ?
<daker> the team that handles/manages canonical servers
<daker> rsajdok: ^
#ubuntu-website 2014-01-21
<jose> hey daker / mhall119, you guys know a way to export the attendee list of an event?
<daker> jose: acutally there is no way to do that in LTP
<daker> jose: for which event ?
<mhall119> jose: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamPortal/API#Attendees
<daker> ah yes i did forgot the API
#ubuntu-website 2014-01-22
<jose> daker, mhall119: yeah, but I meant maybe a list with names and that kinda stuff? if not, I'll file a bug - may be an interesting feature
<mhall119> jose: was my URL not what you needed?
<jose> not actually - it displays user IDs and such
<jose> I can compare and do a cross-reference manually, but the ideal thing would be to have the reg tool to export a list of names of attendees
<jose> (let's say, if I have 50 or more attendees, so I can print it out)
<mhall119> jose: ah, we don't have a link between attendee and user
<jose> just the user number :)
<mhall119> we don't link attendee to user number either
<mhall119> jose: file a bug :)
 * jose does
#ubuntu-website 2015-01-20
<aquarius> hey, all. The boxes on http://www.ubuntu.com/things should have .company-wrapper .company.box { overflow: hidden; } set, I think. http://screencloud.net/v/4oO4
<cjohnston> nottrobin_: ^
<aquarius> cheers cjohnston :)
<cjohnston> thanks aquarius :-) how've you been?
<aquarius> cjohnston, oh, you know -- ticking along. Things are going quite well, actually :)
<aquarius> how goes the life?
<cjohnston> it goes, it goes.. keeping busy as always
<nottrobin> thanks aquarius & cjohnston. I've passed it on to the front-end guys.
<cjohnston> thanks much
#ubuntu-website 2015-01-21
<Nivex> I'm having trouble reaching the Ubuntu mirrors (us.archive.ubuntu.com and security.ubuntu.com) from HE tunnels (2001:470::/32, AS6939)
<Nivex> first noted Jan 13
<cjohnston> Nivex: there are known issues with the routing from HW
<cjohnston> HE
#ubuntu-website 2015-01-25
 * edrz waves.
<edrz> i'm working with cate on summit for DebConf.
<daker> edrz: yo
#ubuntu-website 2016-01-26
<dholbach> davidcalle, mhall119: when do you think we can try the deployment?
<davidcalle> dholbach: let's wait for Mike, but the sooner the better
<dholbach> sure
<mhall119> dholbach: davidcalle: I'm not back at work yet, how about tomorrow?
<dholbach> sure
<mhall119> or you guys can start on it without me, if it's ready to go into staging
#ubuntu-website 2016-01-27
<dholbach> davidcalle, mhall119: I'll have call most of the remaining day... how do we move on with the deployment?
<mhall119> dholbach: I can't remember, did we have a clean functional merge in soon-trunk before we left for UbuCon?
<dholbach> didn't we push it to soon-trunk?
<mhall119> that's what I mean, is soon-trunk working and has all the upgrade stuff?
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/soon-trunk/+merge/283019  is still sitting there
<dholbach> yes, it WFM
<mhall119> then next step is to merge it into staging and deploy it from wendigo
<mhall119> or, well, I suppose I should try upgrading my local env first
<mhall119> since that didn't work last time
<davidcalle> mhall119: dholbach: the branch is fine by me, I'm happy to deploy it on staging. mhall119, do you know if we (or IS) have a good way to rollback (rollback db changes as well)?
<mhall119> davidcalle: I assume we could use the dbdump you got a while back to restore the staging database, couldn't we?
<davidcalle> mhall119: to test the upgrade path? Yes, that's why I got it. I'm more concerned about having a recent prod dump to restore prod in case the upgrade goes wrong.
<mhall119> oh, well we can coordinate that with IS when we're ready to go to prod, I'm sure they have something, it's all cloudy-cloudy failover scalable stuff, right?
<davidcalle> mhall119: hmm hmm :)
#ubuntu-website 2016-01-28
<dholbach> mhall119, davidcalle: can we chat about the deployment as you two are around?
<davidcalle> dholbach: I'll be away in 5 minutes (for 1~2 h), but anytime when I'm back
<dholbach> no worries - let's wait for Mike and figure something out together
<davidcalle> dholbach: how are things? :)
<dholbach> still down with the ubuflu and a skewed sleeping schedule
<dholbach> how about you?
<davidcalle> dholbach: no jetlag, no flu, but everyone else at home is sick :p
<dholbach> so you're the nurse on the infirmary?
<davidcalle> dholbach: that's pretty much it, yeah :)
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> bug hugs!
<dholbach> err
<dholbach> big hugs!
<davidcalle> :D
<davidcalle> Bug hugs, the worst kind of hugs
<dholbach> davidcalle: do you know what's needed to get the deployment to staging done? do we have an up-to-date db dump we can work with?
<davidcalle> dholbach: we have a recent one (december), already loaded in the staging db =)
<dholbach> ah, great
<davidcalle> dholbach, and I'll will run an upgrade this afternoon :)
<dholbach> excellent!
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle
<davidcalle> dholbach: especially to document any migration we need to do
<dholbach> so we will have an idea of how well the upgrade/migration would work on the real site later today? :)
<dholbach> yes
<davidcalle> dholbach: I'll start on it just after lunch, you should be able to watch the world burning live on developer.staging.ubuntu.com around 3pm :P
 * dholbach makes sure there's enough space on the couch and popcorn and drinks are ready
<dholbach> davidcalle: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/build-apps/debug/ :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: woah
<dholbach> yeah, the big blocks are starting to land now - this is even on 16.04 standards now
 * davidcalle -> lunch
<dholbach> davidcalle: I hope https://github.com/facelessuser/pymdown-extensions/pull/12 gets landed soon - that'll beautify our docs a bit
<davidcalle> dholbach: on a related topic: http://feed43.com/8585111350810770.xml
<davidcalle> dholbach: oh, nice :)
<dholbach> oooooh, nice one :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, mhall119 : starting on staging... (after a small snafu)
<dholbach> *crossing fingers*
<davidcalle> I actually need to do 2 deploys: an initial deployment of what we have in prod, then an upgrade. (snafu is that I messed up what was already there)
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> all the best with that
<dholbach> let me know if I can help in any way
<davidcalle> dholbach: you can light a candle...
<dholbach> will do
<davidcalle> mhall119: I'm having an issue when deploying what we have in prod on staging , when setting up the frontend ip:  raise(RuntimeError, "Desired IP {} not in floating ips list!".format(myip))
<davidcalle> mhall119: any idea?
<dholbach> ah... was that was the IS guy mentioned in his mail recently?
<dholbach> some IPs which were reassigned or some such
<dholbach> not sure what I'd do with the information, but maybe it was something related?
 * davidcalle looks for email
<dholbach> maybe mhall119 knows more about this
<davidcalle> I'm trying to figure it out
<dholbach> mhall119: around?
<mhall119> dholbach: yes
<dholbach> cool... do you have an idea about the floating IPs issue davidcalle was having earlier?
<mhall119> davidcalle: when you say you were deploying what we have in prod, what do you mean?
<mhall119> IIRC, the code was already the same version between staging and prod
<mhall119> the floating IPs should depend on the environment variables telling mojo that you're deploying to staging
<mhall119> we've never run into that particular error before
<davidcalle> mhall119: I know, but I tried to pull from the "production" branch, instead of the "staging" one. I hadn't noticed where our latest trunk actually was. I ended up with bzr complainging about these being different branches when deploying. I'm now rebuilding what was there.
<davidcalle> mhall119: dholbach , asking for help in #webops
<dholbach> davidcalle:  looks like pymdown-extensions upstream is unwilling to include it, so we can mix and match extensions we'd like to see - I'll propose something to lp:developer-ubuntu-com in a bit, but I guess we can also land that in separate deployment
<dholbach> davidcalle: coming to think of it, you should have had more boxes of chocolate for your birthday considering the pain you have to go through in terms of deployments :-(((
<davidcalle> dholbach: hehe, it's fine, actually a lot of waiting. The first deployment seems to work fine now, I'm waiting for it to finish (even if the staging site is now back online, it's still running). I'll try the upgrade tonight or tomorrow morning. I need to run as soon as this one exits.
<dholbach> thanks a lot davidcalle for your great work on this
<dholbach> let's catch up tomorrow then
<davidcalle> dholbach: well, the "great work" part is for you in this case, can't wait to have the importer online :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: wfm
<dholbach> I can't wait to have it fully working
<davidcalle> :)
<dholbach> davidcalle: it'd be good if we could still land https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/drop-use-of-nl2br-markdown-extension/+merge/284309
<dholbach> the name of the MP is a bit misleading
<dholbach> it contains 1) dropping the nl2br extension and 2) a fix for the cleanup of leftover imported articles
#ubuntu-website 2016-01-29
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> davidcalle: did you see the MP I sent? I think it'd be good to include it if that's still easily possible
<davidcalle> dholbach: I haven't looked at it yet, will do in a short moment :)
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle
<dholbach> davidcalle: let me know if you want me to split it up into two MPs
<davidcalle> dholbach: I'd like mhall119 to give the upgrade a try on staging, it's throwing back a lot of errors at me and it's getting a bit cryptic. I'm fixing them one by one: both migration failures (eg, having to run manually "'ALTER TABLE django_content_type DROP COLUMN name'" on the db) and Mojo issues (eg. floating ips need to be manually linked to apache
<davidcalle> instances).
<dholbach> hohum........
<dholbach> do you have the error message on the migration failures?
<davidcalle> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/29917442/error-creating-new-content-types-please-make-sure-contenttypes-is-migrated-befo
<davidcalle> dholbach: pretty much this ^
<dholbach> davidcalle: what does  migrate -l  say?
<davidcalle> dholbach: I've moved to a clean instance to try again, it's still processing, but it was showing all migrations checked
<dholbach> bizarre :-/
<dholbach> davidcalle_3g: did you get anywhere with the migrations?
<dholbach> mhall119: ^ do you know how this can reproduced somehow?
<mhall119> dholbach: a migration failure?
<dholbach> I wished I could help, but I have no clue what to do as it just works locally
<dholbach> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14695636/
 * mhall119 looks
<davidcalle_3g> on mobile right now no network, mike if you can try a deploy you'll see what I mean, i'd like your opinion on what's going on
<mhall119> davidcalle_3g: what's the state of staging now? does it have clean prod data? Has the 1.8 code been deployed to it?
<davidcalle_3g> clean prod data, yes, 1.8 in a broken state because of these migrations failures
<dholbach> one thing we should try is to clear out all */*migrations/*.pyc
<dholbach> just to be sure we don't have south leftovers
<dholbach> as just looking at https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.8/topics/migrations/#upgrading-from-south
<dholbach> maybe we need to run    python manage.py migrate --fake-initial     too?
<davidcalle_3g> mhall119 I've been on it all morning without much success, there is also a networking issue: you need to add floating ips manually, cf the conversation in #webops from yesterday with caio, we need IS to fix it
<mhall119> davidcalle_3g: I can't even get juju status to do anything on wendigo :/
<davidcalle_3g> mhall119 ?
<mhall119> davidcalle_3g: juju status just hangs, it never returns
<mhall119> it's not even returning an error, it's just stuck
<dholbach> at which stage?
<mhall119> dholbach: stage?
<mhall119> dholbach: #webops is restarting the juju control node
<dholbach> you said that it's stuck
<dholbach> I wondered at which stage it was stuck
<mhall119> dholbach: the juju client can't talk to the environment
<mhall119> 'juju status' times out
<dholbach> oh ok
<dholbach> so that's unrelated to the migration and django project issues
<mhall119> I think so, yes
<mhall119> at least, I don't see any way that a problem with django could cause the environment to become unreachable
<dholbach> ok good
#ubuntu-website 2019-01-22
<_aD> Where would be the appropriate place to report a possible security issue with the Ubuntu wiki?
<_aD> I seem to have gotten lost in a maze of contact us pages, wiki security bug reporting and community posts, and can't find a sensible-looking GPG key for security@ubuntu.com
